# Black Lake, Hammond NY



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Going up to Black Lake next week for vacation but have never been there before. Anyone here have any experience with it?
We will be doing a lot of tourist things but plan on at least three days of fishing. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Take the time to stop in at the local bait shops and talk to the workers. They know what other fisher men are buying for bait and many times the depths and such where fish is being caught.

 Al


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

That is pretty much a given. Actually the cottage I rented has a marina and a huge tackle shop. Keeping in mind that the people in those places are there to sell tackle and bait I prefer to talk to actual fishermen about their on water experiences. That's why I asked if anyone has actually fished it. Black Lake has a reputation for being pretty productive. I was curious about the Round Gobi situation there. One of my favorite techniques is a small leadhead jig (either black or chartreuse) with a nightcrawler on it slowly bounced just off the bottom. Gobi's would pretty much shut that down.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

here is a local black lake site http://www.blacklakeny.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=2333&sid=24d3f3603cad0dc97528b8cfda8b0f76

looks like yellow perch , crappie , sun fish , blue gill , and small mouth with some talk of catfish

sounds kind of shallow and the water fairly warm already , I'd be looking for drop offs and shallows surrounded by deep water and toss my favorite jig and leach , jig and worm or jig and minnow 

not sure if NY is a 3 line state , but if it was I would run 1-2 slip bobber rigs besides the jig I was working


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Well, we just got back. Tried to spend two days on the lake but got shut down within about four hours or so.
Monday was the first day. I got a chart of the lake and hooked up the old "Fishing Buddy" to the boat. Black lake is very shallow. the deepest part is only 29' deep and lots of the lake is in the 8' to 12' range with many shoals. Found one deep trough (24') and fished the edges. Caught a fair number of fish. Mostly Bluegill, Pumpkinseed and Perch with a few Calico's and rockbass thrown in. Moved to a mid lake area in about 12' of water. Started catching Bullhead in the 12"-13" range like no tomorrow. My wife nailed about nine of them in about 45 minutes. Unfortunately it was a very hot day (88-90 degrees) and the sun pretty much drove us off the water. The next few days were disgustingly hot so we did a lot of tourist things. Black Lake is only about a half hour to Alexandria Bay in the Thousand Islands.
Got out again on friday when some cooler weather came in.
Tried another mid lake area and started hitting really nice Perch on minnows however the wind came up very severely and made it kind of treacherous for a small boat. I've fished lake Erie before and could handle the roll but my wife was looking a little woozy so we again headed in. Later on it calmed down in the evening so I went out alone about a quarter mile out from our cottage. I was in about 8' of water and was fishing minnows and crabs on one rod and a jig with a nightcrawler on it with another. No hits on the minnow or crab but the jig did pretty good on bluegill and perch.
To be honest, the fishing was off while we were there and that being coupled with being the first time on the lake I didn't expect anything great. The bass had lockjaw. Minnows, crabs, and tube jigs did nothing. I got three bass and they were undersize (15" minimum). In spite of this, watching the screen of the fishing buddy showed that the lake is teeming with fish. Some parts of the lake looked like bad urban rush hour.
The lake is also very weedy and the water was very warm (76-78 degrees). This made it kind of tough. I'll definitely go back. Might even try for mid-late September if possible. I figure if I could get five or six days on the water and get to know the locals a little better (real nice people up there) I could have that place knocked.


----------

